# Partition Disappeared



## atwinix (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello All,

I had installed a 200 GB IDE drive in my home server to act as an encrypted disk.  I followed the instructions at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/disks-encrypting.html to set up gbde and had it working perfectly for more than a week until the partition holding the encrypted disk (ad0s1d) disappeared!

I can now only see ad0 and its slice ad0s1.  Is there any way I can recover it?


```
root@freebsdserver /root # ls /dev
acd0            ctty            klog            stdout          ttyvd
acpi            cuau0           kmem            sysmouse        ttyve
[B]ad0[/B]             cuau0.init      log             ttyu0           ttyvf
[B]ad0s1 [/B]          cuau0.lock      lpt0            ttyu0.init      ufsid
ad10            cuau1           lpt0.ctl        ttyu0.lock      ugen0.1
ad10s1          cuau1.init      mdctl           ttyu1           ugen1.1
ad10s1d         cuau1.lock      mem             ttyu1.init      ugen2.1
ad4             dcons           midistat        ttyu1.lock      ugen3.1
ad4s1           devctl          mixer0          ttyv0           ugen3.2
ad4s1a          devstat         mixer1          ttyv1           ugen4.1
ad4s1b          dgdb            mixer2          ttyv2           ugen5.1
ad4s1d          dsp0.0          nfslock         ttyv3           ugen6.1
ad4s1e          dsp1.0          null            ttyv4           ums0
ad4s1f          dsp2.0          pci             ttyv5           urandom
ata             fd              ppi0            ttyv6           usb
atkbd0          fido            ptmx            ttyv7           usbctl
audit           geom.ctl        pts             ttyv8           xpt0
bpf             io              random          ttyv9           zero
bpf0            kbd0            sndstat         ttyva           zfs
console         kbd1            stderr          ttyvb
consolectl      kbdmux0         stdin           ttyvc
```


```
root@freebsdserver /root # gpart show
[B]=>       63  390721905  ad0  MBR  (186G)
         63  390716802    1  freebsd  [active]  (186G)
  390716865       5103       - free -  (2.5M)
[/B]
=>       63  156301425  ad4  MBR  (75G)
         63  156296322    1  freebsd  [active]  (75G)
  156296385       5103       - free -  (2.5M)

=>        63  3907029105  ad10  MBR  (1.8T)
          63  3907024002     1  freebsd  [active]  (1.8T)
  3907024065        5103        - free -  (2.5M)

=>        0  156296322  ad4s1  BSD  (75G)
          0    2097152      1  freebsd-ufs  (1.0G)
    2097152    7267776      2  freebsd-swap  (3.5G)
    9364928   12021760      4  freebsd-ufs  (5.7G)
   21386688    2097152      5  freebsd-ufs  (1.0G)
   23483840  132812482      6  freebsd-ufs  (63G)

=>         0  3907024002  ad10s1  BSD  (1.8T)
           0  3907024002       4  freebsd-ufs  (1.8T)
```

Any help is much appreciated.

Thanks,
atwinix


----------



## aragon (Apr 19, 2011)

If you remember the partition offset and size that you originally used, creating a new label with the same offset and size should reveal all your data.


----------



## tingo (Apr 19, 2011)

Perhaps sysutils/scan_ffs will help?


----------



## atwinix (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies.  I managed to get the data back using only ad0s1.  I still don't understand how ad0s1d could just have disappeared.  I'm leaving it as it is for now until I can migrate the data and test your recommendations.

Cheers,
atwinix


----------

